# Tutorial Contest Winner December 2007: Smokey Eye with a Twist!



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh yes.....i did another tut .....i was extremely hyper 2nite and needed something to help calm me down so i decided doing my makeup would do the trick!! Thats what I get for eating two bags of chocolate covered espresso beans AHHH HA HA!!!....still hyper i see....ok on with the wacko show......

 I've been doing this type of look pretty much all week with a bunch of different colors (depending on what im wearing or mood) so it works with most colors and i really like it so i've decided to share it!! yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is the finished product of my labors...the fruits of my loins 






 and YES i have changed my hair weeee ...the purple matches the purple in my hair!!!!...haha im a sly sly fox
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Products






 UDPP, MAC '06 Holiday Intense Eye Palette (Gallant e/s), NARS Night Fever e/s, Too Faced e/s Duo in Ohh and Aah,  Studio Gear Star Dust in Champagne, Stila Smudge Pots in Black, MAC Feline Kohl Power e/l, MAC Pewterpink Glitter Liner, L'Oreal Telescopic Mascara, Some Random Lashes (not pictured), Sephora Makeup Perfecting Base, MAC Prep + Prime Eye, Dream Matte Mousse in Cocoa, MAC Deep Dark MSF, MAC Sweet as Cocoa Blush, MAC Global Glow MSF, Too Faced Beauty Balm, Benefit Lipstick in Sugar Rush, Tutti Dulci l/g in Chocolate Fondue

 The Brushes






 MAC: 224 & 219, Face Secrets: Foundation, Powder,  Large e/s, and Small e/s Brushes, Sephora: Stippling, Angled Liner, and Brow Brushes

 ok...GO!!!!
 Start with no makeup face (strange face optional)






 First I put on my Sephora Base....I shake it first or else it comes out i little funkyyy






 Then put on ur UDPP with the foot of a doe....why is it called a doe foot neway??






 Now you have a nice even base!!!






 Now take the Studio Gear podwer or the highlight of your choice on the 224 ...like so






 apply to the brow bone for the purpose of highlightingment...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 I put it all the way down to the crease area b/c it helps with blending later on so it looks like this..






 Now use ur 219 to pick up some of the Gallant e/s (or any color really)






 Now put it in the inner corner it doesn't have to be perfect...it shall be fixed a little later






 Ok...take the ooh....im assuming thats what it called since the duo is called ooh and aah...or it could be aah....the black side!! lmao






 Now put it on the mobile lid.....






 The take more shadow from the black side but with the 224 this time






 Put this on the crease area blending into the highlight color






 Should look similar...except not my face...unless you have my face...somehow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Now get some of the NARS night fever on ur 219 ....mine got crumbled like cookie bits 






 Put that on the outer V






 Now blend but try to not blend it so much that it mixes in with the other shadows too much since they're all black






 Outer V should still be slightly defined...like so






 Now close ur eye well not really close but kinda squint...then start to blend Gallant into the other shadows...getting a tiny bit of Gallant onto the 224 first may help...






 Now he looks?? like this he looks?? haha im crazy hyper!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Then take ur 219 and add some Night Fever to the lower lash line...u dont need to pull it down as much as i did b/c i ended up getting it inside my eye b/c of this....






 Should look like this....like a black eye hahah...this too shall be repaired






 Put Stila Smudge Pot of Fluidline on the Top and Bottom Lash and Water Lines with a liner brush






 Now for peeps like me that like they're liner dark...add Feline k/p on top of the other liner






 It should now look like so..






 Now for the funn part.....Pewterpink G/L!!!






 Add it on top of the other liners...I didnt worry that it doesn't shop up that much b/c i wanted it to be a sublte glittery effect






 Now for the Mascara...






 Now add concealer and put on foundation












 And buff on the Natural MSF with a fluffy powder brush or a kabuki brush






 Sweet as Cocoa Blush time!! i love this stuff












 Now Take Global Glow...aka mister glitter chunks...grr....use Stippling Brush for this part or 187






 You Glow Girl!! lmao im corny






 Now take Too Faced lip balm and put onn...






 And put a nude lipstick on top .....i like sugar rush....i've done this with touch too and its  pretty 2






 Now put the chocolate fondue lip gloss on top






 and make a slightly evil face that says ...im about to steal ur undies MUAHHHHAHAH!!!






 Now take ur lashes....add the glue and wait for it to get tacky (like shoulder pads)






 While the glue was drying...i decided to do my brows..we cant 4get these!!!






 and guess what....ALL DONEEEE!!!...go cam whore!!!


















 show off ur purple hair!!!!












 Half smile...like the cool kids....back in the day haha


























 ahhh .....thats alot of pics!!!....whoring aint easy....but sum1's gotta do it!!!

 ok and heres what the look looks like with revved up pigment instead of gallant....nd no glitter liner... and touch l/s






 haha ta ta for now my luvlies!!!....im about to crashhh!! ​


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

This is a really fun look!


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

wow...nice tut!!! and you are so beautiful!! thanks...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

awwwe thank you soo much!!


----------



## sulci (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

wow thats too pretty! you look smoking hot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that is a great colour, gotta pick it up


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

lol you and your espresso beans!!!!! did your piercing hurt?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

WOW
That`s hoooooooooooot!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandyKisses1018* 

 
_lol you and your espresso beans!!!!! did your piercing hurt?_

 
my lip ring hurt the least out of all my piercings that may be b/c its only really skin that it goes through but it didnt hurt as much as I expected it to.... it wasn't bad at all....lmao i'll never eat those at night again!!!

and thanks 2 evry1 for the compliments!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Hahhaha LOVE the tut. Made me laugh at the corny-ness yet loving it! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You are gorgeous!

Very funky colours too! If only I have the patience and technique.....


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

love the tutorial! you are sooo funny!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

very fun tutorial! beautiful look too. you have a pretty smile...


----------



## nikki (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

You look gorgeous in these colors!  Thanks for the tut!


----------



## delidee32 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Gorgeous smoky eye and fun tutorial.........


----------



## mena22787 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

haha,that was a very amusing tut!lol this look has just become my fav smokey eye!  i never thought of adding color to it, thx so much!!


----------



## MsCocoa (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

That was great I love it, I have to try this out over the xmas period.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

I love this color combo.  You are such a cutie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you get into the sorority of your choic?


----------



## choozen1ne (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

I Love the purple in the inner corner of your eyes , it looks great with your eyse color ! The over all look is great


----------



## MACa6325xi (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

These colors are beautiful on you. I love how you used them together. The tutorial is great!!!! Keep on posting!!!!


----------



## NaturallyME (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Great Tut!!!


----------



## dewinter (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

OMG! Amazing!
Is there any "standard" Mac shadow that looks like the Gallant one?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

You did such a great job. I will be trying this!


----------



## Tanoushka (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Sooooo lovely!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_I love this color combo.  You are such a cutie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Did you get into the sorority of your choic?_

 
oh no! i stopped pledging when i realized all the money I would be spending on my dues could be spent at MAC instead!!! lmao

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dewinter* 

 
_OMG! Amazing!
 Is there any "standard" Mac shadow that looks like the Gallant one?_

 
The shadows that I know of that are similar to Gallant are Satellight Dreams, Parfait Amour (its a little lighter tho), and Violet Pigment is pretty close too....HTH!!!


----------



## Honey Flash (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

You have gorgeous eyes and I love the tutorial. Awesome job I'll have to give it a try. 

By any chance are you wearing contact lenses? I'm hoping you are cuz I love the color.


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Wow!! You look gorgeous! I love how you can mix up the colours too... and I can totally sympathize with chocolate espresso bean hyperness. I try to not buy them because I can't make myself stop eating them when I do have them.

Thanks for the tut


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey Flash* 

 
_You have gorgeous eyes and I love the tutorial. Awesome job I'll have to give it a try. 

By any chance are you wearing contact lenses? I'm hoping you are cuz I love the color._

 
Yes i am they're freshlook colorblends in grey...i luv them 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VeXedPiNk* 

 
_Wow!! You look gorgeous! I love how you can mix up the colours too... and I can totally sympathize with chocolate espresso bean hyperness. I try to not buy them because I can't make myself stop eating them when I do have them.

Thanks for the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahh i kno i prolly wont buy them again for a few months...but they're sooo yummy!!! nd its funny b/c regular coffee doesnt make me hyper at all...but that stuff makes me crazy!!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

I love the different colors you used.


----------



## glamdoll (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

absolutly gorgeous! I just bought sweet as cocoa and I love it!


----------



## PMBG83 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

va va voom woman! where were you going that night huh huh?!?!


----------



## Doowop (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

pretty look!! Easy to follow as well, I wanna try it when I go clubbing!!


----------



## MACFreak (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

uve got sexy eyes gurl


----------



## fingie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

This is a really great tutorial!  Thanks!


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Jot (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

great look and great tut. thanks


----------



## frocher (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Well done, thanks for the tut!


----------



## astronaut (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

That looks amazing!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*






Hey Girl, this is hot, I love looks like this, those cheeks are sooooo rosey and it fits you....


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PMBG83* 

 
_va va voom woman! where were you going that night huh huh?!?!_

 
LMAO funny thing is i didn't go anywhere!!!hahah im a dork...i was supposed to go to a party but i didn't feel like it anymore..i didnt want to scare anyone with my hyper crazyness but i've worn this type of look to clubs b4...fun times lol

Thanks 4 your compliments luvlies!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Ooohhhh I like this! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

fantastic job....you look beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Wonderful job on the tut! You look absolutely fab


----------



## crazikiwi33 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

haha!!! u nd ur expresso beans!!!
I love your tut
the colors look so perfect on you
i love all your post
I will do this look 4 clubbing

woot woot
<3


----------



## lipshock (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Um, hello new favourite!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this look.  I am going to replicate it!


----------



## TonyaB (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

I love it. You are so pretty! Nice job.


----------



## deadSAVVY (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

what a gorgeous face girly! mad skillz 
thanks!


----------



## amethystangel (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

You have beautiful eyes! Great tut, too


----------



## black_crx (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

very beautiful! you've got a hot cat-eye! and I like your eyecolor!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

gorgeous!!! i also loved the way you's explained things, i cracked up few times LOL


----------



## secretwish (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

i love that basically anyone can copy this look, thankss!


----------



## xxkandiekcxx (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

What color are those contacts? Are they color fresh? I love the eyeshadow its beautiful! Great colors...


----------



## BRYNN013 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

WOW I love this but I am NW20 lmao so I doubt this one will look quite as good on me...  You are absolutely stunning though!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_Um, hello new favourite!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love this look.  I am going to replicate it!_

 
THANKS gurlie!!!...evrything you do is my favorite lmao!!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxkandiekcxx* 

 
_What color are those contacts? Are they color fresh? I love the eyeshadow its beautiful! Great colors..._

 
They are grey (even thought they look green at times) and the brand is freshlook...they are the most natural looking IMO

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BRYNN013* 

 
_WOW I love this but I am NW20 lmao so I doubt this one will look quite as good on me...  You are absolutely stunning though!!_

 
I've actually done a similar look on my friend who is around NW20 except instead of using black on the lid i used a grey (i used knight divine) and it looked really gorgeous on her but i used a different color on the inner corner to go with her outfit...so I think if you play around with it a little you couldd def. pull off this look!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Thanks everyone for all your lovely comments!!!


----------



## sephoranut (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

You look fantastic, thanks for the tutorial!!!!


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

you're soo gorgeous! thanks for sharing! i'll really have to try this out =] i'm excited! i just never would of thought, for some reason, to do my eyeshadow colors like that. lol.


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Super Hot!! This look also works great with Nile from the Alexander McQueen Collection


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Super Hot!! This look also works great with Nile from the Alexander McQueen Collection


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

Super Hot!! This look also works great with Nile from the Alexander McQueen Collection


----------



## sassychix (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Smokey Eye with a Twist! <3*

omg u have no idea how frikkin hot u look!!!


----------



## simplykat (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

you look stunning!!! i love this look!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

You are too cute! The makeup is bomb girlie  I love it!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiffygirl8* 

 
_Super Hot!! This look also works great with Nile from the Alexander McQueen Collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yah it def. would look really good...i wish I had nile i regret passing on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassychix* 

 
_omg u have no idea how frikkin hot u look!!!_

 
Thanks gurlie...u always look hot in ur tuts 2!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *simplykat* 

 
_you look stunning!!! i love this look!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DominicanBarbie* 

 
_You are too cute! The makeup is bomb girlie  I love it!!_

 
Thank you soo much u guys!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

congratulations, thats just gorgeous


----------



## braidey (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

Very Pretty


----------



## sassygirl224 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

omg *love* i am going to have to try this, its goooooooorgeous. you look hot!


----------



## frocher (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

love this love this love this!!!


----------



## sparklingmuse (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Tutorial Contest Winner - December 2007 - Smokey Eye with a Twist!*

love it! great look!


----------



## pigmentsrus (Jan 7, 2008)

coolioh!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for this look. I'll attempt it.


----------



## LaChinita (Jan 8, 2008)

You are too funny!!!  I love this tut!  Your eyes are stunning.


----------



## greenpinks (Jan 10, 2008)

you're so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had fun reading your tut, keep it coming!!


----------



## TechnoKitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, great job! The makeup is beautiful and you have really gorgeous eyes.


----------



## thatwasblonde (Jan 19, 2008)

thanks for the tutorial =]]

mucho entertaining =D


----------



## MJHaut (Jan 20, 2008)

you're so funny!  especially "tacky like shoulder pads!"


----------



## Tiya (Jan 20, 2008)

Great tut! You look gorgeous!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MJHaut* 

 
_you're so funny!  especially "tacky like shoulder pads!"_

 
LMAO thanks i thought u guys would enjoy that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks evryone!!!


----------



## bellasera (Jan 22, 2008)

This is awesome! And you are totally hott!


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Jan 23, 2008)

s0ooo purdddyyyyy


----------



## Snieze (Apr 2, 2008)

I love this tut!
You are soooo beautiful by the way!


----------

